# Vodka for acne..



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey lads, Has anyone tried this.. heard amazing things about people washing their faces with vodka once or twice a month. A friend of a friend has tried everything inc accutane and said vodka was like a miracle treatment.. Does anyone have any first had experience with this?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Waste of vodka


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

l6max said:


> Hey lads, Has anyone tried this.. heard amazing things about people washing their faces with vodka once or twice a month. A friend of a friend has tried everything inc accutane and said vodka was like a miracle treatment.. Does anyone have any first had experience with this?


This works same as the old aftershave! Stings like fück!! But it works! Never had full acne something I'm pleased about none the less! However it cleared the odd one up


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

completeconcentration said:


> This works same as the old aftershave! Stings like fück!! But it works! Never had full acne something I'm pleased about none the less! However it cleared the odd one up


How often did you use it buddy?

I dont have full on acne, just small outbreaks and some scaring. But thinking of giving it a go if its as good as people say..


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, thats interesting. I wonder if you got a bad spot a few days before a big do, whether vodka would clear it in time. Failing that, drink it instead, then you won't care either way lol.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

Alcohol kills bacteria so duur

but be warned this doesn't mean tennets super will do the same job


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

l6max said:


> How often did you use it buddy?
> 
> I dont have full on acne, just small outbreaks and some scaring. But thinking of giving it a go if its as good as people say..


Well "buddy" females don't generally suffer as much as men I used dads cheap nasty after shave twice a week!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

completeconcentration said:


> Well "buddy" females don't generally suffer as much as men I used dads cheap nasty after shave twice a week!!


that really your ass in the avi then ?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

ewen said:


> that really your ass in the avi then ?


is that your ass in your avi ? :drool:

i'M not gay bTW


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monster wanna b said:


> is that your ass in your avi ? :drool:
> 
> i'M not gay bTW


yes .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> is that your ass in your avi ? :drool:
> 
> i'M not gay bTW


But your boyfriend is, right?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> A bit side tracked there mate.


haha i cant even remember the thread topic mate .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

completeconcentration said:


> Well "buddy" females don't generally suffer as much as men I used dads cheap nasty after shave twice a week!!





ewen said:


> that really your ass in the avi then ?


Exactly what I thought when I read that, mate, pmsl.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> But your boyfriend is, right?


NOPE, but i love you too...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I wash my throat and stomach with it at least once a week. Never had an issue with internal spots.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

ewen said:


> that really your ass in the avi then ?


Lol yes


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

XMS said:


> Alcohol kills bacteria so duur
> 
> but be warned this doesn't mean tennets super will do the same job


it will also remove any grease and dry the spot out so sounds plausable


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol yes


very nice you clearly train hard .


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

its perfect,


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

I do try hard!! Not that it ever goes noticed lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol yes


Ewen will love life


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Would alcohol wipes work the same way?


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

dannnn said:


> Would alcohol wipes work the same way?


Yes!! Most woman's facial make up wipes ect are alcohol based! (As gay as it is) maybe worth a shot


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Doesn't that dry your face out though? Or does it depend on what skin type you have?


Yes that's why they invented moisturiser


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Doesn't that dry your face out though? Or does it depend on what skin type you have?


i have naturally dry skin and i make up wipes dont make it any worse.

ftr... i dont actually wear make up.... i use them to get oil and grease off my face when it happens


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol yes


 :rockon:


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

chilisi said:


> They do make alcohol free washes though don't they. I have to use them, or ill have skin like a Crocodile.
> 
> It's fashionable for men to wear make up now


That's defeating the point of using the alcohol for the spots !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol yes


I always thought you were a bloke for some reason lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chilisi said:


> They do make alcohol free washes though don't they. I have to use them, or ill have skin like a Crocodile.
> 
> It's fashionable for men to wear make up now


apparently its still weird if im wearing a dress at the same time tho!! :confused1:


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I always thought you were a bloke for some reason lol


Errrrrrrr no


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I always thought you were a bloke for some reason lol


LOL so did I.

But on topic,I've been putting TPC on some newly acquired spots and boils I've been getting and it really seems to help. Im also tanning and using 5g B5 every day and its nearly all gone and its was pretty phuckin bad.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

irish87 said:


> LOL so did I.
> 
> But on topic,I've been putting TPC on some newly acquired spots and boils I've been getting and it really seems to help. Im also tanning and using 5g B5 every day and its nearly all gone and its was pretty phuckin bad.


Oh cheers!!

Poor poor poor poor me!!


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

completeconcentration said:


> Oh cheers!!
> 
> Poor poor poor poor me!!


I meant I thought you were a guy using a chicks avi.


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

irish87 said:


> I meant I thought you were a guy using a chicks avi.


Nooooooooooooooo


----------

